# Bald patch - is it a Labrador thing?



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Now i've been told 'it's a Labrador thing' but i was just wondering if any other Lab owner have witnessed it.

Mylo has a bald patch on his tail on the top near the base of his tail, he's had it for about a year now and i've just been looking at it now and it seems to stand out more than it used to. Theres abit of hair there but it feels more wiry than the rest of the hair on his tail, he doesn't chew/lick it and never seem to bother him. I've checked and done his anal glands as i though it might be related but its still there... is it a Labrador thing??


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer doesn't have any bald spots. Can't say I've noticed any on the many other Labs I've known either


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailey doesn't have any bald spots either.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lily has no bald spots either...


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe not a Labrador thing then lol !!

It not bothering him or me, was just wondering what it's all about.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Now i've been told 'it's a Labrador thing' but i was just wondering if any other Lab owner have witnessed it.
> 
> Mylo has a bald patch on his tail on the top near the base of his tail, he's had it for about a year now and i've just been looking at it now and it seems to stand out more than it used to. Theres abit of hair there but it feels more wiry than the rest of the hair on his tail, he doesn't chew/lick it and never seem to bother him. I've checked and done his anal glands as i though it might be related but its still there... is it a Labrador thing??


Is it on the top of his tail a few inches down from where it joins on his bum and a round area with sparser hair, and does it look like babys cradle cap (for want of a better explanation) covers it sometimes. If so it sounds like a tail/scent gland. My samoyed had a noticeable one, at times they over produce and you get the greasy cradle cap type effect. I used to have to wash his and dry it when it did 
I think it was etiderm shampoo I washed it in and I think the vet may have given me fuciderm as well. It was a long time ago now.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is it on the top of his tail a few inches down from where it joins on his bum and a round area with sparser hair, and does it look like babys cradle cap (for want of a better explanation) covers it sometimes. If so it sounds like a tail/scent gland. My samoyed had a noticeable one, at times they over produce and you get the greasy cradle cap type effect. I used to have to wash his and dry it when it did
> I think it was etiderm shampoo I washed it in and I think the vet may have given me fuciderm as well. It was a long time ago now.












I had to google babies cradle cap, can tell i don't have children yet. It looks abit like it but only slightly, and doesn't feel greasy.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Is it not called a stud gland or something..i remember my first bullie had one, and our old vet told us to rub a little olive oil into it everyday...it worked, the hair grew back


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rolo doesn't have one either...


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tekno has one - he is a neutered (if it makes any difference) staffie x

It looks a bit like the fur has been singed and a bit ratty.

off to find pictures if I can of it its called stud tail if thats what it is although assumed from that would be an unneutered dog thing? but evidently not its allto do with a gland

Cant find any pictures or else they are really horrible bad cases of it.. think its proper name is Tail Gland Hyperplasia


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Is it not called a stud gland or something..i remember my first bullie had one, and our old vet told us to rub a little olive oil into it everyday...it worked, the hair grew back


Thank you, i've just goggled it and looked at the images and they seem to be in the same area as Mylos is. Not as big as some thankfully!
I'll try rubbing for olive oil on it daily and see what happens.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Labrador Laura said:


> Thank you, i've just goggled it and looked at the images and they seem to be in the same area as Mylos is. Not as big as some thankfully!
> I'll try rubbing for olive oil on it daily and see what happens.


your welcome  think the oil just stimulates the hair growth again..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> I had to google babies cradle cap, can tell i don't have children yet. It looks abit like it but only slightly, and doesn't feel greasy.


Its deffinately in the right place it is a gland and you only really get the covering that looks like cradle cap when it over produces, yours is more noticeable as he is short haired the samoyed haveing a really profusely furred tail it didnt notice so much. I would say that is what your dogs is.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is actually a name for it tail gland hyperplasia

Tail gland hyperplasia
Dogs have a sebaceous gland on the top of the tail near its base; in this disorder, the gland enlarges; seen in unneutered dogs and secondary to other diseases such as hypothyroidism

Oily area, hair loss, crusts, and hyperpigmentation on area over gland

Causes of Hair Loss (Alopecia) in Dogs


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is actually a name for it tail gland hyperplasia
> 
> Tail gland hyperplasia
> Dogs have a sebaceous gland on the top of the tail near its base; in this disorder, the gland enlarges; seen in unneutered dogs and secondary to other diseases such as hypothyroidism
> ...


He is unneutered so that will explain that part.
I'll take a look at that link now, Thank you.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

No bald spots here, but Scooter does have slightly thinner hair here. Have seen it on several dogs before, it is indeed a scent gland. Does it seem to bother him?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Thorne said:


> No bald spots here, but Scooter does have slightly thinner hair here. Have seen it on several dogs before, it is indeed a scent gland. Does it seem to bother him?


No doesn't bother him at all, like i said i've never seen him chewing/licking it.


----------

